# List of FTV, FTA Sky Digital channel numbers.



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Hello..

Can anyone help me please..

I am moving housey tommorrow, and have just run guided setup to change from Virgin, to Sky..

I will be using a FTA, FTV(if my card works), and I can not believe how many channels they have.

I am sorting through my CHANNELS I RECEIVE and I am confused.com, anyways, does anyone know of a list of channel numbers for Sky, for FTV, FTA channels. 

I will not be subscribing to Sky.

Thanks in advance please.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

here you go ...

http://www.heyrick.co.uk/ricksworld/digibox/ftap_tv.html


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

6022tivo said:


> I am moving housey tommorrow, and have just run guided setup to change from Virgin, to Sky.. I will be using a FTA, FTV(if my card works), and I can not believe how many channels they have.


There are around 200 FTA channels; the only FTV ones (that require a card) are ITV1, C4 and five (I think).

Although there are _some_ other good channels, you will find that they are mostly shopping, texting or just rubbish


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

ITV1 no longer needs a card - it has moved to FTA rather than FTV along with the BBC.

AIUI C4 and Five are the only FTV channels left. When Freesat launches it is likely C4 will argue they need to be on this platform as well as Sky, which may allow them to legally terminate their encryption / subscription deal with Sky. Not sure about Five...


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Actually the FTV channels are:

CH4
Five
Five Life
Five US
Sky 3

and if you have a particular Pace box including the 2200:

Fox News


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> Actually the FTV channels are:
> 
> CH4
> Five
> ...


Ah - had forgotten that Five Life and Five US existed. Didn't realise Sky 3 was FTV nor that Fox News was on some receivers (what's all that about?!)


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

confused ... how do you get Fox News?



Fred Smith said:


> and if you have a particular Pace box including the 2200:
> 
> Fox News


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

There is some kind of bug in the firmware or the OS which allows certain Pace receivers to receive Fox News for free with an FTV card. The BSB2200 works, I have one and I think the other is the 2600 but not sure. There are some threads about it on DS if you search.


----------



## afrokiwi (Oct 6, 2001)

Ok so it is on Sky 510 ... and with my FTV card it dosn't work ... thanks for the info though ...


----------

